# Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??



## Symbol91 (15. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute,
meine Frage ist wiedermal bezüglich des Matchangelns. Und zwar habe ich gelesen, dass es beim Matchangeln gut sei seine Schnur mit einem speziellen Schnurmarker zu makieren. Da man die Schnur ja noch unter Wasser ziehen muss/sollte ist dies auch eine bessere Lösung als der Clip. Ich habe mich jetzt im Internet nach so einen Stift schlau gemacht bei diversen Online Shops aber bin nicht fündig geworden.
Meine Frage ist jetzt,
1. wo gibt es solche Marker (am besten mit Link) bzw wie heißen sie, und
2. sind sie wirklich gut bzw. schädigen sie nicht die Schnur, und
3. wie bekommt man sie wieder ab ?? Denn wasserfest müssen sie ja sein, also wie bekommt man den Marker wieder ab mit Pril oder wie =??  
Danke schonmal !!!


----------



## Scholli79 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Schau mal im Baumarkt nach einem *Edding 950 *Das ist ein Fettstift der sich bestens dafür eignet. Die speziellen Schnur Marker für Match Angler sind im Grunde nichts anderes, nur etwas teurer. Wenn Du den Marker in unterschiedlichen Farben nimmst, kannst Du die Markierung vom letzten Angeln ruhig auf der Schnur lassen, nach und nach wäscht sie sich aus.


----------



## kaic (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

so isses. Scholli hat recht.
Ansonsten gibts die Dinger von Sensas oder von M. Schlögl.

Grüße KAI


----------



## DerStipper (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Also die von Edding sind soweit ich weiß nicht auf einer fettbasis. Das ist eine Industriepaste und wird dort zum makieren von Metallen, Stein, usw. benutzt.
Sie trocknet recht schnell und dann geht sie auch sehr sehr schwer wieder weg. Wie das jetzt auf der Schnur aussieht kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber an sich geht es sehr sehr schwer wieder weg.

Die von Sensas sollen auf Fettbasis sein.

Wenn ich mich irre Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Sensas, Schlögel und Co kaufen bei Edding ein und lassen ihren Namen darum kleben. Die Info findest du in jedem Friedfischforum das sich mit Matchangeln beschäftigt. Auf gut deutsch, das sind alles Edding, nur bei denen aus dem Angelgeschäft bezahlst Du zusätzlich zu den Preisen von Edding eben noch den Namen/Gewinn der Angelfirma.


----------



## DerStipper (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Sensas, Schlögel und Co kaufen bei Edding ein und lassen ihren Namen darum kleben. Die Info findest du in jedem Friedfischforum das sich mit Matchangeln beschäftigt. Auf gut deutsch, das sind alles Edding, nur bei denen aus dem Angelgeschäft bezahlst Du zusätzlich zu den Preisen von Edding eben noch den Namen/Gewinn der Angelfirma.



Dann sind die Stifte aber nicht auf Fettbasis oder? Weil wie gesagt die bekommt man sogar von Glas nur ganz schwer wieder runter wenn die mal trocken sind.
Und die von Edding kosten im Baumark auch ihr ca. 6€. Was kostet denn z.B. der von Sensas?


----------



## chris_k (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Hab da was gefunden
http://www.derstippershop.de/Colmic-Ruten/Rutenzubehoer-198/Schnurmarker-255.html


----------



## Dunraven (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Dann sind die Stifte aber nicht auf Fettbasis oder? Weil wie gesagt die bekommt man sogar von Glas nur ganz schwer wieder runter wenn die mal trocken sind.
> Und die von Edding kosten im Baumark auch ihr ca. 6€. Was kostet denn z.B. der von Sensas?



Keine Ahnung worauf die basieren. Ich habe mal von einem Kumpel ein paar Sachen bekommen als er umgezogen ist und da war einer von Sensas dabei. Da ich den so gut wie nie nutze habe ich den immer noch im Gebrauch. Sollte ich mir aber einen neuen holen müssen, dann würde ich den Edding 950 Industriemarker kaufen, denn ich glaube mal den rund 50 Leuten die in unzähligen Threads immer wieder erklärt haben das sie den nutzen und das es genau der selbe ist. 

http://www.amazon.de/Edding-Industriemarker-edding-950-schwarz/dp/B000KJME2S
http://www.amazon.de/Edding-Industriemarker-edding-950-wei%C3%9F/dp/B001J8ECGU
Das sind die ersten Ergebnisse von Google. Preislich läßt sich da sicher noch was günstigeres finden. 

Selbst wenn es nicht der selbe wäre (aber da Sensas und Schlögel keine Stiftfabrik haben müssen sie ihn ja irgendwo einkaufen) reicht mir da die Aussage das sie den seit Jahren problemlos nutzen. Wie gesagt dazu gibt es dutzende Aussagen in den Fachforen von Leuten die den im Gebrauch haben. Der Edding 950 liegt so bei 3,50 Euro bis 3,99 Euro. Der Link im letzten Post zeigt ja was die "speziellen Angelstife" normal kosten (also das 7,99 meine ich). Von daher lohnt es sich den Edding zu nehmen.


----------



## Symbol91 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Alles Klar DANKE dafür der Edding geht aber mit der Zeit wieder von der Schnur ab oder nicht das ich irgendwann 100 Markierungen auf der schnur habe xD dann weiß ich auch nichtmehr welche Weite ich nun hatte xD


----------



## Jack2jack (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Die musst schon so ca. alle halbe Stunde erneuern. Das Zeug löst sich doch relativ schnell wieder.

Grüße 
Ralf


----------



## Scholli79 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Matchangeln-- Schnur Markierungsstift ??*

Der Edding geht relativ schnell ab. Während dem Angeln sollte man die Markierung hin und wieder erneuern. Beim nächsten Angeln ignorierst Du einfach die alte Markierung und sie verschwindet von allein.


----------

